# Posting Links to Howto/FAQ Blog Posts?



## sgeos (Jan 20, 2016)

Is it appropriate to post links to FreeBSD howto/FAQ blog posts in the Howtos and FAQs forum?  If not, where should these be posted?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2016)

> Please post full HowTo/FAQ's and don't take shortcuts.


Thread posting-in-howtos-faqs.3888/

But there are some exceptions that link to other sites though, mainly because the Howto is rather large, too large to comfortably fit in a couple of posts. Crucially though, the Howto has been written (and preferably hosted) by the poster.


----------



## sgeos (Feb 4, 2016)

What is the best course of action to take if properly reformatting a howto for the forum is unrealistic?  No post?  Minimal reformatting?  Link with description?  Off topic post?


----------



## scottro (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm not sure of the official position, but I would probably look for a section of the forum that applies to your howto, then put something there. For example, if I were really proud of my page on dwm, a tiling window manager, I might post something in the window manager section to the effect of hey folks, I just made a page on dwm, if you use it, or have interest in it, please take a look and let me know what you think.

I don't _think_ the moderators will complain about something like that, but one never knows.   (I suppose a lot would depend upon the page, e.g., if, when going to the page, an almost unkillable video blares out, or if the article was horrible). 

And, if it's in response to a question--for example, if someone says, how do I this with ffmpeg and I have a page that covers that, I think it's certainly appropriate to say, I cover this on my page, and post a link to the page.  Again, assuming that there's nothing really inappropriate about the page.  I have often posted links to pages of mine that seemed appropriate to questions on the forum and haven't been criticized for doing so.


----------

